# Varnishing Boat



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

We Sanded down first then apply Z Spar Captain's Varnish

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=100

Good Stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GORGEOUS BOAT

ME WANT !!!

Who do I hafta kill?


----------

